# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  MACA - QUINUA - CHIA - LUCUMA - SACHA ICHI. ORGANICO Y CONVECIONALES

## MARG

Estimada Sres, Un cordial saludo. 
Mi nombre es Mario Ramirez, Representantes de Ventas de la empresa *PERU FOODS EXPORT.  * A través del presente deseo hacer de tu conocimiento sobre nuestros productos.   *PERU FOODS EXPORT* es una empresa que cuenta con Certificación Orgánico  tanto de campos de cultivo, procesos y Comercialización directa.  *Contamos con productos como:*  
 LUCUMA EN POLVO
 QUINUA EN POLVO
 CHIA NEGRO Y GRANO BLANCO
 CAMU CAMU EN POLVO INTEGRAL Y PULPA
 MACA EN POLVO Y GELATINIZADO
 AGUAYMANTO DESHIDRATADO, ENTRE OTROS.   
Quedo atento a tu gentil comentario. 
Saludos cordiales, *​* 
Mario Ramirez Gil *Representante de Ventas* *PERU FOODS EXPORT SAC* *E-Mail:* *mramirez@perufex.com* *(M): +51 927916662* *Tlfo: +51 1 4091735* *PERUFEX*Temas similares: PRODUCTORES DE QUINUA, KIWICHA, OTROS GRANOS MACA, DE CAMU CAMU, LUCUMA, SACHA INCHI, AGUAYMANTO - TUBERCULOS FRUTAS VERDURAS HIERBAS MEDICINALES PRODUCTORES Y EXPORTADORES DE MACA, DE CAMU CAMU, LUCUMA, SACHA INCHI, AGUAYMANTO - TUBERCULOS FRUTAS VERDURAS HIERBAS PRODUCTORES DE MACA, DE CAMU CAMU, LUCUMA, SACHA INCHI, AGUAYMANTO - TUBERCULOS FRUTAS VERDURAS HIERBAS PRODUCTORES Y EXPORTADORES DE MACA, DE CAMU CAMU, LUCUMA, SACHA INCHI, AGUAYMANTO - TUBERCULOS FRUTAS VERDURAS HIERBAS PRODUCTORES Y EXPORTADORES DE MACA, DE CAMU CAMU, LUCUMA, SACHA INCHI, AGUAYMANTO - TUBERCULOS FRUTAS VERDURAS HIERBAS

----------


## Pablo Arenas

Hola Mario, a que precio están comprando por kg de Quinua Roja?. Origen Ayacucho

----------

